
A Father and Daughter Who Drowned at the Border Put Attention on Immigration - Errorcod3
https://www.npr.org/2019/06/26/736177694/a-father-and-daughter-drowned-at-the-border-put-attention-on-immigration
======
nonwifehaver3
In the course of attempting to fraudulently claim asylum in the US ("fleeing
poverty" is not a valid reason for asylum under international treaties, and
even if they had a valid reason such as political persecution they already had
a Mexican humanitarian visa and therefore had no need to seek asylum in the
US), parents try to swim a _1-year old_ across a huge river, killing her and
one of themselves in the process. It does put attention on immigration.

What exactly is the US supposed to do? If they don't "meter" the asylum
processing facilities, the facilities will become overcrowded and be dubbed
"concentration camps". If they do meter them, they "cause" people to do deadly
things with their children in tow, according to people quoted in this article.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Maybe people would still be poor in Central America if not, but the US has a
responsibility to deal with some of the consequences after decades of
destabilization and intervention in the region.

~~~
slowmovintarget
There is no nation on Earth that just throws open their borders as is
repeatedly asked of the U.S. in recent years.

It is true that the U.S. has a responsibility to its neighbors. It doesn't
follow that open borders are the same thing as taking responsibility. In fact,
open borders are the opposite of responsibility.

~~~
ASalazarMX
USA doesn't need to open its borders indiscriminately, what I'm saying is that
it should take responsibility for _some_ of the fallout of its own meddling
with Latin American democracies and economies.

Indiscriminately opening the borders is just as bad as indiscriminately
closing them, there should be a fair review process to accept some of those
refugees. Expecting Mexico to become "the wall" will just stall the
humanitarian crisis a few years.

------
Errorcod3
On the same day Óscar Alberto and Valeria died, U.S. Border Patrol agents
found four bodies along the Rio Grande in Texas' Rio Grande Valley, about 55
miles west of Brownsville. In that case, three children — one toddler and two
infants — died along with a 20-year-old woman.

------
notyourwork
Serious question (ignoring the political perspective) will a wall reduce this
or cause more injury by people trying to go under/over it?

~~~
RandomInteger4
A wall would deter people from coming to begin with, which would ease the
burden on border patrol facilities, making the whole situation more humane.

Let's not belittle these people by pretending that they don't have access to
the internet and world news. People will still come, but once word spreads
that a wall in key locations is actually being built, at least some percentage
of them will reconsider the decision and settle with aid from countries such
as Mexico, which had already been granted to them.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Key locations of a 3000+ km border? Please realize the wall is just a
political slogan. It will never be seriously built because it's insanely
expensive, and no matter how many km you manage to save, it will be very big
and very hard to guard.

Ironically, you might not need it since Trump and AMLO (the Mexican president)
agreed for Mexico to stop the influx of migrants with its own resources. In a
sense, we built the wall and are paying for it, by becoming the wall itself.

